# Scout Lake in Iron County



## joshmobile (Oct 12, 2010)

Does anyone know where Scout Lake in Iron County is located? It's on the fish stocking report each year with around 1000 Rainbows. I've been looking at a lot of maps and the closest thing I can find is the Scout Camp trail near Brian Head. There seems to be lots of info on the other Scout Lakes in the Uinta's and the Boulders. Although in all the research I've done I can't find Scout Lake in Iron County. Thank you.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

It might be the lake at Thunder Ridge Scout Camp up Parowan Canyon?


----------

